

Show HN: GifDeck – Convert SlideShare presentations into GIFs - jaip
http://gifdeck.in

======
_puk
Really nice implementation.

Couple of comments:

The input box doesn't give visual feedback on text highlight. I was trying a
few URLs and it took me a second to realise I had selected the text to
overwrite (disappeared on backspace).

The save dialog always presents the filename as slideshare-as-a.gif. Suggest
you use the last part of the slideshare link to generate the filename.

Updating the location bar dynamically when adjusting settings as well as using
query params is always useful.

Being stuck with a wiki that won't allow linking to slideshare, I can see a
real world use for this.

Is there an API available?

Minor points aside, looks and works great.

~~~
jaip
Thanks a lot for the appreciation and feedback. I completely agree with all
the points mentioned. The first issue has already been fixed.

There is no API as of now, mainly because it was developed as a client side
technology. Everything happens on the user's browser. I'll consider making one
though.

------
cratermoon
Limited to 256 colors, bloated (poor) compression, and overall terrible old
legacy format.

I'd throw that image at gfycat.com faster than you can say "next slide
please". Even the twitter example given -- twitter has already converted the
gif to mp4. Why waste the bandwidth uploading something that's just going to
get transcoded anyway?

------
miah_
I will just wait for a animated gif output for Pandoc, which already turns my
Markdown (and other files) into beautiful slide shows in a variety of formats.

------
ckluis
Nice implementation, but I still prefer something like gif brewery where I can
set the parameters myself.

~~~
jaip
There is actually a settings icon right next to the submit button. You can
specify the parameters there. It could be easy to miss.

------
sheetjs
I'd like to see this concept (presentation to GIF) for powerpoint (PPT/PPTX).

------
turnersd
would be nice to see this work with GitHub's speakerdeck (IMHO, much nicer
than slideshare)

------
arel
Nice product. Some constructive advice - whilst naughty swear words are fine
between friends and on your blog, on your product's home page it gives the
impression of childishness and unprofessionalism.

~~~
jpdlla
I couldn't agree more.

